# Microcar



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone had first hand experience of driving one of those there mictocars which sounds like a diesel lawn mower Axiom ?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

HORRIBLE f%&k*#g things! 

Aixam....... and for what they are, they're obscenely overpriced.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Anyone had first hand experience of driving one of those there mictocars which sounds like a diesel lawn mower Axiom ?


Hello

Get stuck behind one on a twisty windy road like between Lousa and Gois and you will pray you never see one again.

Fred


----------

